# Older Gamers?



## Absimilard (23. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wie ich in der "Geburtstagsliste" sehe gehöre ich hier wohl schon zum Alteisen. Mit 36 Jahren bin ich ja schon fast der Forenopa. 

Wie sieht es also aus, hat es noch mehr Leuts die nahe an meinem Jahrgang herumdümpeln?


----------



## Ganieda (23. August 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen, 

ja, dann bekenne ich mich zu meinen 33 Lenzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Tolle Sig, die Du da hast, gefällt mir^^

so long


----------



## Absimilard (23. August 2007)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Tolle Sig, die Du da hast, gefällt mir^^



Ja, ein klassisches Zitat aus Goethes Faust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. August 2007)

ich bin 18...also auch schon sehr alt =/


----------



## Minimilch (23. August 2007)

Auch nur 20 Jahre jung ^^


----------



## Aniliana (23. August 2007)

satte 31 Jahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Aniliana

edit wegen tippfehler


----------



## Ghosar (23. August 2007)

39 Jahre, da sollte ich mir wohl langsam Torf in die Taschen stecken, damit ich mich schon mal an die feuchte Erde gewöhne.


----------



## Zorkal (23. August 2007)

Ich bin 14,als noch ziemlich jung.


----------



## Suiginto (23. August 2007)

29 Jahre...und damit in meiner Gilde absoluter Durchschnitt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atura (23. August 2007)

öhm, vllt. hier auf buffed, ingame spielen aber mehr leute im bereich (zumindest in den erfolgreich(eren) gilden) von 20+...kenne auch einige wowler die über 50sind und einen der mit 64 spielt ;D


----------



## artumes (24. August 2007)

Atura schrieb:


> einen der mit 64 spielt ;D




Ich wüsste schon wie ich die Zeit im Ruhestand verbringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achja ich bin wie die meisten in unserer Gilde 19 Jahre alt. Haben aber auch einen 27 Jährigen Familienvater dabei.
IMHO spielt das Alter ingame eh keine Rolle; solange keine rumhüpfenden Kiddies den Channel mit Rechtschreibfehlern zupflastern...


----------



## Aniliana (24. August 2007)

Mir ist das Alter eigentlich auch egal...

wobei ich immer grinsen muss,
wenn du mit nem Spieler spielst...
dich gut verstehst....

irgendwann kommt dann die Frage,
"Sag mal wie alt bist du denn"

Ich grinse schon im Vorraus
sag "31 , und du"?

Plötzlich nur noch ein "uff, 15" und ganz schnell muss er off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich könnte schon Wetten abschliessen *lach

LG Aniliana


----------



## Absimilard (24. August 2007)

klar macht das Alter in erster mal keine Rolle. Und verstehen kann ich mich auch mit jemand der 15 oder 16 ist. manchmal merkt man aber dann wohl doch unterschiede in der Denkweise. Vor allem bei Konflikten und Streitigkeiten innerhalb der Gilde. Ausserdem hab ich so das Gefühl ab und an ins Hintertreffen zu geraten. Da ich Job/Ehe und RL eben stärker gebunden bin, und nicht soviwel Zeit hab zum Raiden etc. fehlt mir da ab und an ein wenig das Verstädnis der Jüngeren. Die Grenzen einen da schnell mal aus

Es ist aber schön zu sehen das ich wohl nicht ganz alleine hier bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aniliana (24. August 2007)

Hi,

das mit dem fehlenden Verständnis kenne ich auch...

ich kann nur selten abends spielen..nur sind genau dann meistens die ganzen Instanzen ect.

Zum Glück haben wir eine sehr RL freundliche Gilde,

die Altersgruppe wild gemischt.

Mittlerweile wurden bereits Inis für vormittags geplant...

das geht dann ganz gut.

Davon ab, im Grunde genommen weiss man im Spiel eh nie wie alt  jemand wirklich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG ANiliana


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2007)

Aniliana schrieb:


> irgendwann kommt dann die Frage,
> "Sag mal wie alt bist du denn"
> 
> Ich grinse schon im Vorraus
> ...



Im Giga Forum war mal ein Beitrag eines Spielers der meinte LOTRO liegt ihm nicht weil die Spieler viel zu alt sind ... um die 20.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aniliana (24. August 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Im Giga Forum war mal ein Beitrag eines Spielers der meinte LOTRO liegt ihm nicht weil die Spieler viel zu alt sind ... um die 20.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich muss dir nun ehrlich gestehn
da ich noch ganz frisch bin... weiß ich nicht was du mit LOTRO meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*nen Bagger sucht um das Loch zu graben in das sie nun hinein will*

LG ANiliana


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2007)

Aniliana schrieb:


> Ich muss dir nun ehrlich gestehn
> da ich noch ganz frisch bin... weiß ich nicht was du mit LOTRO meinst
> 
> 
> ...


LOTRO=Lord of the Rings online...Herr der Ringe,das Spiel was Wow den Rang ablaufen soll...bis jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2007)

Ghosar schrieb:


> 39 Jahre, da sollte ich mir wohl langsam Torf in die Taschen stecken, damit ich mich schon mal an die feuchte Erde gewöhne.


hehe,guter Spruch...ich übertreff dich aber noch um fast zwei Jahre,denn ich werd im November 41.und ich sag immer:man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ausserdem ist spielen zeitlos.von daher ist das Alter eigentlich ziemlich unrelevant...
müsste mich aber eigentlich bei der Gilde anmelden, die ich letztens geshen habeie alten Säcke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (24. August 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,guter Spruch...ich übertreff dich aber noch um fast zwei Jahre,denn ich werd im November 41.und ich sag immer:man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein Vater treibt sich hier auch irgendwo rum, der wird im Januar *noch* ein Jahr älter als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und in genau der Gilde ist er auch ingame. hihi <Alte Säcke e.V.> Leider ist er meist der Einzige der online ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Mein Vater treibt sich hier auch irgendwo rum, der wird im Januar *noch* ein Jahr älter als du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auf welchem Realm sind die "Alten Säcke"?


----------



## Absimilard (24. August 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Mein Vater treibt sich hier auch irgendwo rum, der wird im Januar *noch* ein Jahr älter als du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dein Vadder spielt mit dir WoW? Wohl um dich auch noch hier zu kontrollieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (24. August 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> auf welchem Realm sind die "Alten Säcke"?



Laut Armory gibt es auf Kil’jaeden die Gilde <Alte Säcke>. Für <Alte Säcke e.V.> gibt’s keinen Treffer.


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Laut Armory gibt es auf Kil’jaeden die Gilde <Alte Säcke>. Für <Alte Säcke e.V.> gibt’s keinen Treffer.


danke Isegrim,jetzt wo du das Arsenal erwähnst,hätte ich natürlich auch drauf kommen können da nachzugucken...aber ist ja schade das es die nicht auf meinem Server gibt.obwohl ich auch in einer sehr netten Gilde bin,wo das Durchschnittsalter so um die 25-30 liegt...


----------



## Antigotchie (24. August 2007)

also meiner einer is 21 - das is jetzt aba off topic.
eigentlich gehts drum das mein gildenchef z.b. 50 is, einer mit dem ich immer rumqueste ist 45 odre sowas. ich komm mit den leuten bestens aus. den chef werd ich nächste woche mal RL bsuchen - hoff das der rest von der berlin fraktion auch noch kommt. mir persönlich is das alter von den letz latte solange ich mit denen klar komme. und die warscheinlickheit das ich mit älteren membern klar komme  ist um ein vielfaches hoher als das bei .... sehr jungen der fall is


----------



## K0l0ss (24. August 2007)

Hier treiben sich aber echt "Alte Säcke" rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

15 1/2...damit, leider, überdurchschnittlich in meiner Gilde, obwohl wir viele Erwachsene haben. Und bei knapp 130-140 Membern ziehen die Kiddies (ich selbst zähle mich nicht als Kiddie) den Durchschnitt auf ca 13 Jahre...


----------



## Frigobert (25. August 2007)

In unserer HdRO-Sippe sind mehrere Member schon jenseits der 40, das Durchschnittsalter liegt in etwa bei 32. Daher herrscht bei uns durchgehend eine entspannte Atmosphäre, ohne hitzköpfige Jungspunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw, ich erreiche dieses Jahr auch noch die doppel-4


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. August 2007)

> mir persönlich is das alter von den letz latte solange ich mit denen klar komme. und die warscheinlickheit das ich mit älteren membern klar komme ist um ein vielfaches hoher als das bei .... sehr jungen der fall is



Kann ich nur zustimmen - in unsere Gilde ist das Durchschnittsalter auch so zwischen 27-34.

PS: Meine Erfahrung ist sowieso, dass man besser mit älteren zusammen spielen kann, da diese zB sich auch mal nen Fehler eingestehen oder einem nen Tipp geben können, bei Bedarf.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Thront (25. August 2007)

wie alt ist wohl der älteste wow-gamer deutschlands?

oder (kleiner^^) auf aman thul? naja.. stelle mir vor das son 78er  opa bestimmt nen kuhlen spielstil hat


----------



## Topperharly (26. August 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> wie alt ist wohl der älteste wow-gamer deutschlands?
> 
> oder (kleiner^^) auf aman thul? naja.. stelle mir vor das son 78er  opa bestimmt nen kuhlen spielstil hat



hatte mal einen in der gilde der war 61.


----------



## Roch (26. August 2007)

hi

den ältesten den ich in wow getroffen hab war 59 ^^

ich selbst bin erst 15 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg 

Roch


----------



## Shadistar (27. August 2007)

22 Jahre jung  *hust* *spamm*


----------



## Absimilard (28. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> hatte mal einen in der gilde der war 61.



na toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kann ich ja beruhigt noch ein weilchen spielen bevor ich gekickt werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antigotchie (1. September 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> hatte mal einen in der gilde der war 61.


dann haben wir ja noch ein bisschen zeit bis wir unsern gildenchef ne schöne ´bleibe suchen müssen^^.


----------



## Tikume (1. September 2007)

The schrieb:


> PS: Meine Erfahrung ist sowieso, dass man besser mit älteren zusammen spielen kann, da diese zB sich auch mal nen Fehler eingestehen oder einem nen Tipp geben können, bei Bedarf.



Ja, wobei es da auch auf die Person ankommt. Der Vater einer Freundin ist auch über 50 und begeisterter Zocker, würde ich ihn nicht kennen, ich würde ihn auf 12-14 im Spiel schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er: "Ich bin tot, komm mich ressen!"
Ich: "Wo liegst Du denn?"
Er: "Ich bin tot!"
Ich: "Schon klar, aber ich muss ja wissen wo Du bist um kommen zu können."
Er "Warum kommt denn keiner ...?"

Im RL ist er übrigens ganz normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. September 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> wie alt ist wohl der älteste wow-gamer deutschlands?
> 
> oder (kleiner^^) auf aman thul? naja.. stelle mir vor das son 78er  opa bestimmt nen kuhlen spielstil hat



Owned by your father...

Bei mir aufem Server spielt ein 77-Jähriger.


----------



## Antigotchie (3. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ja, wobei es da auch auf die Person ankommt. Der Vater einer Freundin ist auch über 50 und begeisterter Zocker, würde ich ihn nicht kennen, ich würde ihn auf 12-14 im Spiel schätzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ich lieber mit älteren zogge mach ich ja net weil sie das spiel besser raffen oder besser zoggn, sondern weil ich mit denen einfach besser auskomm.
witr hatten gestern auch eine sehr schöne scene von brett vorm kopp im ts.

A: gib mir mal gabe des eichhörnchens *joke* oder wie das heißt
B: wie was machtn der buff?
A: gib mir einfach gabe der wildniss

B: ich hab wasser für dich
A (spielt normal caster): ich bruach kein wasser ich bin schurke, danke. ich will nur brot
B: ich dachte weil du gesagt hast ich soll von einem wasser und brot herholen
A: ja das brot für dich

einfach zu geil! da is einer morgens mitn falschen bein aufgestanden - aber genau diese momente sind der grund warum ich immer und wirklich immer im ts bin


----------



## Vagiflor (3. September 2007)

moin,

ich bin 32 verheiratet und glücklicher Vater einer süßen 2 Jährigen Tochter und zähle glaub auch schon zum älteren Eisen.

greeze Vagi

btw: Find ich meinen Char name immer wieder geil weil ich ihn aus dem Arztneischrank hab, solche Nicks bekommt man wenn man Frau oder Freundin im Haus hat

                                                    ----> VAGIFLOR <-----


----------



## Pomela (3. September 2007)

na ich würde es vermeiden wollen, so zu heissen, ausserdem, was geht es die Leute an, mit welchen Krankheiten sich deine Freundin herumschlägt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: 43 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vagiflor (3. September 2007)

also meine Frau sieht das locker die findet den Namen auch lustig, ausserdem glaub ich hat fast jede Frau schonmal mit diesem oder ähnlichem Medikament Bekanntschaft gemacht, is ja auch irgendwie  nix schlimmes man sollte sich auch mal den Beipackzettel durch lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich dir genau erzählen soll für was das Medikament gut is kann ich das gerne tun, hat nicht zwingend was mit einer Krankheit zu tun
greeze VAGIFLOR .

ich hätte mich ja auch Asperin oder Dolodobedan nennen können


----------



## Pomela (3. September 2007)

naja, googeln hilft hihihi

und Aspirin finde ich wiederum lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (3. September 2007)

bin zwar erst 17 aber in meiner stammgrp sind 2 über 40+ und ich muss sagen es ist angenehmer als mit "olololol rofl roxxor"-kindern


----------



## Vagiflor (3. September 2007)

siehst du die Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich

Asperin find ich jetzt wieder blöd

Vagiflor hat irgendwie was mystisches*lach*


----------



## shadow24 (3. September 2007)

Vagiflor schrieb:


> siehst du die Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich
> 
> Asperin find ich jetzt wieder blöd
> 
> Vagiflor hat irgendwie was mystisches*lach*


lol,Vagiflor mystisch???da klingt ja Fromms noch mystischer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vagiflor (3. September 2007)

also wenn dein Nick ingame auch Shadow is , naja ok shadow hört sich mystisch an aber sonst hast du dir ja auch unheimlich viel Gedanken gemacht was die auswahl angeht, warscheinlich 40 verschiedene Sachen ausprobiert und beim 39 hat dann blizz gesagt das der Name noch frei ist.


----------



## vikale (3. September 2007)

Hi,
Also ich bin 18;
Wir haben viele "ältere" spieler in der gilde.
Sin alle voll geil druaf und im ts bin ich permanent am lachen.
(einer trinkt a bissl viel der macht immer stimmung xD).
Und dann ham wa noch a frau drinne die is 44 und pumpt sich permanent techno rein.
achja nomma schnell schleichwerbung:

www.technobase.fm

Und die Themen über die gesprochen wird sin meistens besser als in den gilden in denen ich vorher war.
Naja find das kuell das net nur kiddies unterwegs sin.


mfg.vikale


----------



## ThoWeib (4. September 2007)

Absimilard schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie ich in der "Geburtstagsliste" sehe gehöre ich hier wohl schon zum Alteisen. Mit 36 Jahren bin ich ja schon fast der Forenopa.
> 
> Wie sieht es also aus, hat es noch mehr Leuts die nahe an meinem Jahrgang herumdümpeln?



Harhar... 39!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und in sechs Monaten 40... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papa Hatunga (4. September 2007)

Na dann pass ich mit meinen 32 Lenzen ja ganz gut in diesen Fred.
Und wenn meine Kiddies mich mal in Ruhe lassen komm ich sogar zum zocken *lacht*


----------



## Cyral (4. September 2007)

Bin mit 30 auch schon einer der Gildenopas bei uns


----------



## vikale (11. September 2007)

Hi,
Also für alle dies nomma genau wissen wollen xD

Lactobacillus acidophilus wird bei Störungen der Vaginalflora eingesetzt. 

Eine gesunde Vaginalflora kann sich nur im leicht sauren Milieu entwicklen. Durch viele unterschiedliche Gründe kann der ph-Wert des Scheidenmilieus aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten und sich ins basische verschieben. 

Das kann eine allgemeine Schwäche des Immunsystems durch Krankheiten oder Stress sein oder die Folge einer Antibiotikatherapie, aber auch zu intensive Hygienemaßnahmen oder häufiger Partnerwechsel.

Lactobacillus acidophilus ist ein Milchsäurebakterium. Es säuert das Scheidenmilieu an und sorgt so dafür, dass das physiologische Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt wird. 

Beschwerden wie Trockenheit oder Juckreiz werden so gelindert.

austzug aus netdoktor.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg.vikale


----------



## Absimilard (11. September 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also für alle dies nomma genau wissen wollen xD



Nein


----------



## tschilpi (11. September 2007)

Habe in einem Magazin mal eine Anzeige gesehen. Begeisterte Zockerin sucht Leute ab 60+ Jahren um durch die Welt von Azeroth zu ziehen.

Azeroth...

Name: Azeroth.
Oh. es fällt mir ein.

Tut mir leid.. nichts nichts...


----------



## K0l0ss (11. September 2007)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Habe in einem Magazin mal eine Anzeige gesehen. Begeisterte Zockerin sucht Leute ab 60+ Jahren um durch die Welt von Azeroth zu ziehen.
> 
> Azeroth...
> 
> ...




Was willst du und damit mitteilen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

